# Arca style plates compatibility with Sirui clamp



## Ladislav (Feb 9, 2017)

Does anyone have experience of compatibility of Arca style plates from major brands (RRS, Kirk, Wimberley, ...) with Sirui clamps (or Sirui ball heads)? 

Clamp: https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Electronics-Photo/MP-20-Quick-Release-%C2%BC-Inch-8-Inch-Arca-Swiss-Plates-Aluminium/B0083IM3ZQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1486648448&sr=8-2&keywords=sirui+clamp

Sirui has its own safety lock system. I quite like the implementation of safety lock on the clamp instead of using screws on plates but I wonder how does this work with third party plates and L-brackets. Can third party release plates be used even if they don't have "hole" for the safety lock pin (so safety lock will not work at all) or is it completely incompatible setup?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 9, 2017)

The clamp on my Sirui K40X (screw type) works happily with all my plates from a variety of manufacturers. There is one proviso though! With plates that use the Allen bolts underneath as safety stops - they must be long enough to clear the clamp. In the case of my K40X they need to be over 60mm apart to function as safety stops.

Cheap Chinese plates like these work well:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PU-60-Screw-QR-Quick-Release-Plate-60mm-for-Arca-Swiss-Camera-Tripod-Ballhead-/201548892280?hash=item2eed400878:g:uQYAAOSwGYVW9Nvj

You may have to remove the Allen bolts underneath but the safety stop on the clamp engages directly with the plate.

Was there any particular brand/type you were thinking of? I have quite a variety and they all work, though some work better than others.


----------



## Ladislav (Feb 10, 2017)

johnf3f said:


> Was there any particular brand/type you were thinking of? I have quite a variety and they all work, though some work better than others.



Kirk and Wimberley (P10, P20).


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 10, 2017)

Unfortunately my only Kirk plate went when I sold my 600 F4! My Wimberley P50 works fine and the P20 should be just the same. The Wimberley P10 would also be OK but would allow very little fore and aft movement as there is not much clearance with the safety studs. Note the safety stud on the Sirui clamp may not engage so I would retain the ones on the QR plate (in the case of Wimberley) and they will function as normal.

I don't know which Sirui clamp you are using/contemplating but mine is 60mm long so bear that in mind when looking at clearances for the safety studs.


----------



## pwp (Feb 10, 2017)

A couple of years ago I switched to Sirui heads, three tripod heads and two of their unrivalled monopod heads. Any ArcaSwiss style plate will work with the Sirui heads, but you lose that brilliantly implemented Sirui safety lock with a non Sirui plate. Too bad, I have a drawer full of Arca plates. It was simplest in the long run just to get Sirui plates for everything. 

Sirui plates on other ArcaSwiss style heads? I can't answer that, but I'd be surprised if they didn't fit.

FWIW I'm highly satisfied with all my Sirui heads. Previously, Sirui did all of Kirk's manufacturing before heading out on their own. Quite aside from any perceived ethical issues, they've learned well from their partnership with Kirk. It's really well thought out, well engineered stuff.

-pw


----------

